# AV Fistula pseudoaneurysm



## lizfiala (Jun 12, 2016)

any thoughts on what codes to use for thrombin injection when done for a AV fistula pseudoaneurysm?
thanks


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 13, 2016)

*36002*

36002- Injection procedures (eg, thrombin) for percutaneous treatment of extremity pseudoaneurysm


----------



## lizfiala (Jun 13, 2016)

I thought of this code too but wasn't sure if the pseudoaneurysm being in the AV fistula changed anything.
Always good to have a second opinion for reassurance!
thanks for responding


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 13, 2016)

welcome


----------

